# Bowed Legs?



## Brighteyes

I've never heard of soccer causing someone to be bow legged. I've heard about riding causing it, but I thought that was a myth. I both ride and play soccer, and I'm just the opposite -- knock kneed like you wouldn't believe!

... That totally didn't answer your question, but I thought that sports changing your leg structure was kinda interesting.


----------



## RedTree

what do you mean by bowed legs?

Is that just when your legs go slightly out so when you stand up straight with your legs together they aren't together?

If thats it, pretty sure I was born with them lol, I actually do think they help with riding as they shape around the horse.

hmm not much help though


----------



## donatellodemerlieux

Yeah, I dunno. I've had some fierce training for soccer, and I ride daily (especially in the summer, hours a day of riding) so it could be either! I've been growing while riding/training too, so I dont know! Bowed legs (you can see if you actually have them through xrays, some people self-diagnose when it's actually just the shape of their muscle) Its when, if the knee and the ankle are aligned straight, the bone between them curves outwards, sometimes backwards too. Normally it causes people to walk wierd, have problems with their feet/ankles/knees, and I've heard that it gives you a handicap if you plan on running endurance. A lot of the times, you can see it if you put your knees together, because your ankle bones can't touch each other.


----------



## Sunny

I have pretty wonky bow-legs. 
No, I was not born with them. They bowed after a bad fall when I was thirteen and I had knee dislocations.
The only problem they cause me is that it causes my ankles bump together occasionally when I walk, so my ankles are pretty much always bruised or banged up.









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

I've been riding all my life and while my legs are far from straight, I don't think that my legs are bowed. Mine are much more like off-set knees in a horse. The bones just don't line up correctly at the joint. I believe that mine is more a thing I was either born with or grew into and it likely has little to do with riding.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Sunny, you have some skinny legs. *jealous glare.


----------



## Sunny

Just wanted to add, you can see how mine was caused from trauma as it is only in my lower leg. My thighs are perfectly straight, but my lower leg rotated from the fall which is why my legs don't touch.

The doctor explained this to me and his explanation sounded much better. :lol:

ETA: Thanks, AB! Did you notice the awful tanline halfway down my leg? That's what happens when you sit on a boat without moving for an hour. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kawonu

My legs are bowing out a little, and I promise it's not a total myth - it does a little bit to you depending on what/how you ride. If it's really severe, perhaps a visit to your doctor is necessary.


----------



## Tessa T

This has alway kinda worried me. You see all these Cowboys who have spent long days in the saddle for many years, and their legs are really bowed. I don't see a bad bow in the OP's picture. But I have often wondered if one day I will have a really noticeable bow. Does it hurt or cause someone to walk funny? Hmmmmm......


----------



## Sunny

Just as a note, I am not the OP. I don't believe they posted a picture.

Nah, mine isn't too bad, probably because mine was caused from a single incident and not over time.
I have awful knee pain from the incident, but it isn't a result from the bowed legs. The only direct pain mine cause me is when my ankles bump together and bruise them.
And surprisingly, I think I walk rather normal. My feet still point pretty straight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tessa T

Oh, my bad! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

